# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  πιτσα???

## ninina

συγνωμη αλλα σε ενα site για ατομα με διατροφικα προβληματα να υπαρχει διαφημιση με πιτσες????ντροπη:thumbdown:

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

γιατι?τι εχει η πιτσα?
μια χαρα τροφη ειναι,ειδικα αν ειναι σπιτικη και κατα προτιμηση με αλευρι ολικης.
αυτο που παχαινει ειναι η ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ.
αν φας ενα κομματι πιτσας, ξερεις καλα οτι δεν θα παχυνεις.
αν φας ολη την πιτσα, φυσικα και θα παχυνεις.
πολλα διατροφολογια την εχουν στα προγραμματα τους για τι με σωστα υλικα και στην σωστη ποσοτητα ειναι μια ισορροπημενη και πληρης τροφη.

αν περιμενουμε για να αδυνατισουμε να μη βλεπουμε τροφιμα γυρω μας, θα περιμενουμε πολυ....

----------


## kwstas01

ninina δεν τις βαζει ο διαχειριστης αλλα ειναι απο την google. Σωστη η αποπανω μου.

----------

